# Command and Conquer: The Ultimate Collection sorgt für Negativ-Rezensionen



## MarcHatke (11. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Command and Conquer: The Ultimate Collection sorgt für Negativ-Rezensionen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Command and Conquer: The Ultimate Collection sorgt für Negativ-Rezensionen


----------



## Longinos (11. Dezember 2012)

God Job EA muss man euch schon lassen wie ihr denn Zahlenden Kunden in die Piraterie zu treiben^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie ist das leider typisch für so eine große Firma. Da wird oft schnell einfach irgendwas hingerotzt, hauptsache es kostet kaum was, spült aber viel Kohle in die eigenen Kassen.
Das sieht man doch schon wenn man ein normales Spiel im Laden kauft. Es wird nur noch in lächerlichen Hüllen präsentiert, die leicht kaputt gehen und wie Abfall wirken, Handbücher sind oft gar nicht mehr dabei und trotz DVD muss man viel aus dem Internet laden. Da steckt einfach keine Liebe, kein Herz mehr drin.
Wenn ich eine Firma hätte, die etwas veröffentlicht, in den Laden stellt, dann würde ich mich doch in bester Form präsentieren wollen und klatsch nicht sowas liebloses hin. Da kannste auch gleich einen Zettel reinlegen mit "Danke, dass ihr Deppen für den Mist auch noch bezahlt habt." und braucht sich dann nicht wundern, wenn sich der Kunde verarscht fühlt.
Gerade sowas hier, hätte man in einer richtig schicken Box veröffentlichen können, alle Spiele auf DVDs, mit Soundtrack und DRM-frei, alles an Win 7 und 8 angepasst, dann wäre es der Hit geworden. So riecht es mal wieder nur nach hingerotzter Abzocke.

Sie sollten sich da mal CD Projekt als Beispiel nehmen, wie sie ihre Spiele veröffentlichen, in den Laden stellen. So sieht kundenfreundlich aus


----------



## j33ks (11. Dezember 2012)

also ich hab keine probleme mit den gesammten spielen^^


----------



## Elbart (11. Dezember 2012)

Wie? EA veröffentlicht eine lieblos zusammengewürfelte Spielesammlung ohne Kompatibilitätsupdates und dergleichen? Kann nicht sein!


----------



## Kratos333 (11. Dezember 2012)

Die werden kaum eine komplett neue HD Fassung aller Spiele rausbringen... ist doch logisch?


----------



## vogelpommes (11. Dezember 2012)

Selber Schuld!!! Wer solche alten Spiele zocken will hats eh nicht anders verdient. Gibt genug neue...


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Dezember 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Selber Schuld!!! Wer solche alten Spiele zocken will hats eh nicht anders verdient. Gibt genug neue...


 
Es gibt aber noch Leute, die gerne auch ältere Spiele zocken. Bei Steam, Gog.com usw. gibt es jede Menge älterer Spiele zu kaufen und wenn sie auf aktuelle Auflösungen und an Win 7/8 angepasst sind, dann ist es auch gar kein Problem, diese jetzt immer noch zu spielen. Ich hab mir z.B. auf Gog.com Fallout 1 geholt und auf Steam solche Spiele wie Aquanox 1, 2..Beyond & Divine Divinity, die ersten 3 Baphomets Fluch Teile, Rune, die alten Hitman Teile, die alten X-Com Spiele oder die Dungeons & Dragons Anthology auf Amazon...wenn die ordentlich angepasst sind an aktuelle Systeme, dann ist das kein Problem, dann kann man die heute noch spielen.
Wenn sich der Hersteller aber keine Mühe gibt, weil er seine Kundschaft mal schnell abzocken will, dann führt das bei den Leuten wie hier zu Frust. Und da sollte man so einer Firma mal ordentlich auf die Finger hauen.


----------



## DarthDevil (11. Dezember 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Selber Schuld!!! Wer solche alten Spiele zocken will hats eh nicht anders verdient. Gibt genug neue...


 selten sowas dämliches gelesen...
es gibt sicher hunderte games, die durch kein neues ersetzbar sind. selbst welche die gut über 20 jahre alt sind. früher hat man sich wenigstens noch gedanken um gute spiele gemacht, heute nur noch wie man möglichst die anspruchslose masse anpricht und wie man sie am besten über den tisch zieht.
diese markenmelkmaschine namens ea wird so oder so nie wieder auch nur einen cent von mir sehen.


----------



## Runaway33b (13. Dezember 2012)

traurig... wenn man sich ansieht wie "die ersten 10 jahre" noch daher kamen... alles auf dvd, mit bonus dvd, mit handbuch & poster, in wertiger verpackung. Das konnte man sich noch mit stolz ins regal stellen. 

lief zu beginn zwar auch nicht alles reibungslos aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere kam der helfende patch sehr zügig nach. 

...und dann der moment als das cnc1 intro mich wieder zur wahl zwischen gdi und nod aufforderte... <3 westwood


----------



## CosmicBlue (4. Mai 2013)

Verdammt, ich hab mich dazu hinreißen lassen, in der Hoffnung, das meienr Meinung nach beste der Command&Conquer-Spiele nochmal zocken zu können. Nicht das ich die OriginalCDs von damals nicht mehr hätte, doch läuft TiberianSun + Firestorm bei mir seit Win7 nicht mehr. Und einen passenden Patch habe ich auch nicht gefunden.
Aber was man über Origin bekommt, ist nicht geupdated, es läuft immer noch nicht!
Zum Kotzen!


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2013)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Selber Schuld!!! Wer solche alten Spiele zocken will hats eh nicht anders verdient. Gibt genug neue...


 
*facepalm*
Das ist auf so vielen ebenen dämlich und falsch
Alleine schon deswegen weil dämlicherweise es kein neues C&C gibt das die Geschichte des ersten Tiberiumkrieges wiedergibt


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2021)

mit win 10 ist übrigens schlimmer weil viele der fixes von win 7 nicht mehr funktioniert 

red alert, red alert 2, red alert 3 hängt  bei 640x480 fest - crasht wenn man was ändert in den einstellungen oder wenn man alt / tab nutzt

das selbe gilt für command & conquer mit nod und gdi die ersten 3

warum muss es so kompliziert sein nicht alle haben platz für 5 bis 6 verschiedene pc builds mit passenden monitoren und eingabe geräte - ich will doch nur spiele spielen wo ich damals das geld nicht für hatte.


----------

